# Oblivion Crashes!



## Fuzzy91

Ok I posted another thread on how my PC crashed with all games, well now oblivion is crashing in a different way, i'll be playing and when I go to a new area or so the screen just goes black, you can still hear the music for awhile before it starts looping one part of the music, and in the top left and right of the screen u can see tiny blue marks.. When I Ctrl+Alt+Del I try to end the task, sometimes it works, sometimes It doesn't so I have to use the emergencey restart button on the computer tower! Yesterday the game wasn't doing this it was just quitting with a windows error.. But now this has started, and it's much more stressful. Note - This happens after 10-15 minutes or so..

My computers specs are:
AMD Athlon XP 2100+ - 1.73Ghz
768mb of Ram
Ati Radeon 9500pro/9700 GFX Card 128mb (using latest catalyst drivers)
Msi Via Chipset mother board AGP 8x
Windows Home XP
Not sure of other specs.

So what could be causing this?


----------



## Kramer55

These are the minimum required cards to run Oblivion:

128 MB Direct3d compatible video card and DirectX 9.0 compatible driver. Supported Video Card Chipsets: ATI X1800 series; ATI X1300 series; ATI X850 series; ATI X800 series; ATI X700 series; ATI X600 series; ATI Radeon 9800 series; ATI Radeon 9700 series

Sorry, but it looks like yours is not supported.


----------



## alwrmc

Your card is ok to run the game (assuming that the card is working ok). It sounds as though you may have something(s) running that is interfereing with the game. There are some things that you can check. Have you done virus and spyware/malware checks and cleans. Do you have a joystick connected (if so actually disconnect it, even if you are not using it). What do you have running in the background? Is your DirectX up to date? Try going to the Oblivion website and take a look at their threads on the game. There are some good tips/tricks there. Your system should run the game but not on the upper end of the graphics scale. It should still look pretty good. A final word, a LOT of people tend to blame a graphics card for something that is happening elsewhere on the system. So don't take offense. Do make a REAL effort to find the problem whether it be background tasks or hardware. Also note that Oblivion has some problems with music on some systems. Try turning the music off completely.


----------



## Fuzzy91

To #2, My graphics card is supported because it supports the 9500 series and the 9700 series, the 9500pro is also called the 9700, so smoke that?  

As for turning sound off, I would rather play with crashes than that, there's no way you can play this/any game without sound.. Sound, just completes the game!


----------



## Fuzzy91

I have intergrated sound, it's on the mother board. It's a:
Advance AC'97 Audio for Via (R) Audio Controller.

Could this be causing crashing?


----------



## foofyter

Kramer55 said:


> These are the minimum required cards to run Oblivion:
> 
> 128 MB Direct3d compatible video card and DirectX 9.0 compatible driver. Supported Video Card Chipsets: ATI X1800 series; ATI X1300 series; ATI X850 series; ATI X800 series; ATI X700 series; ATI X600 series; ATI Radeon 9800 series; ATI Radeon 9700 series
> 
> Sorry, but it looks like yours is not supported.


Actually, on the Oblivion box itself, it states that the 9700 and 9500 series cards are supported. And the minimum requirements include a 128MB Direct3D compatible video card and DirectX 9.0 compatible driver


----------



## foofyter

Fuzzy91 said:


> I have intergrated sound, it's on the mother board. It's a:
> Advance AC'97 Audio for Via (R) Audio Controller.
> 
> Could this be causing crashing?


Well, the requirements are for a DirectX 8.1 compatible sound card...and I don't know if your motherboard's onboard audio has that. You might have to do some research to find out. I don't blame you for not wanting to play with the sound off, it is a beautiful sounding game. But, have you tested the game with all the sound turned to off in the game? If your game doesn't crash, that may help you figure out what's causing it to...Plus, have you tried playing with all the settings turned down low?


----------



## Fuzzy91

I updated my sound cards drivers, and now when I play I can hear all the sounds properly! E.g drawing sword, footsteps, npc talk all the time at right volume, instead of faint sound. But It crashed after 5 minutes this time.  How do I turn the game's sound off?


----------



## Fuzzy91

Just played game with all the Game's audio settings turned to lowest/off so no sound, still crashed after 5 or 10 minutes.. So what are the other possibilities?


----------



## foofyter

Have you tried turning down all the other settings, like for your computer and graphics in the game?


----------



## Darkfall

FIX Oblivion
------------

http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=23&t=308781
http://codebot.org/articles/?doc=9350

1) Ensure all drivers are updated.
2) Ensure latest DirectX is installed correctly.
3) Set sound acceleration to STANDARD in dxdiag.
4) Fix crap Nero codec:
Go to " C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\ "
Rename folder " DSFilter " something else like " DSFilter_DISABLED "
5) Disable all third party codecs: Ctrl Panel\Sounds and Audio Devices > Hardware \ Audio Codecs / Video Codecs
REMOVE CODEC PACKS and Do not install any codec packs!

Crash when entering Weynon Priory and potentially other areas may be related to setting;
bDoSpecularPass=0
Changing bDoSpecularPass to 0 in the .ini can cause a crash entering the Weynon Priory.

Run Prime95 to test your systems strength may be a good idea.

OBLIVION : WINDOWS XP : RESOLUTION 23528
Q: I am experiencing a crash with a file mpeg2dmx.ax when running Oblivion.
A: Some users may experience frequent crashing due to an older system file. These crashes
may be attributed to the ' mpeg2dmx.ax ' file. Simply renaming the file to " mpeg2dmx.ax.old "
may correct this issue.

Reinstall Oblivion:
Uninstall Oblivion using:
" Start Menu > Programs\Bethesda Softworks\Oblivion\Uninstall Oblivion "
You could now do a regestry scrub (CCleaner or other reg cleaner).
Restart Windows.
Close apps that do not need to be running (AntiVirus, DVD/CD and any other applications).
Install your fresh Oblivion.
Restart Windows.
Cross those fingers and fire up Oblivion.
If crashes continue you should close any unneeded running apps and try again. If still crashing run through this guide again.

On slow PC I recommend 800x600 Fullscreen, VSync @ OFF, Texture Size @ SMALL, Tree Fade @ 15 clicks, Actor Fade @ 15 clicks,
Item Fade @ 10 clicks, Object Fade @ 10 clicks, Grass Distance @ 20 clicks, Distances @ DEFAULT ON, Int. Shadows @ 10 clicks,
Ext. Shadows @ 10 clicks, Self Shadows @ OFF, Shadows on Grass @ OFF, Tree Canopy Shadows @ OFF, Shadow Filtering @ OFF,
Specular Dist @ 10 clicks, HDR Lighting @ OFF, Bloom Lighting @ OFF, Water Detail @ NORMAL, Water Reflections @ OFF,
Water Ripples @ OFF, Window Reflections @ OFF, Blood Decals @ LOW, Antialiasing @ OFF.


----------



## Darkfall

I've managed to make a profile for ControlMK;
( http://www.redcl0ud.com/controlmk/index.html )
This app emulates keyboard and mouse for use with an xbox controller.
You need a USB to Xbox cable which you could buy or make yourself like I did and Xbox gamepad.
When you have those things you should install XBCD;
http://www.redcl0ud.com/xbcd.html
After the install, plugin your Xbox gamepad. Once gamepad is initiated load up ControlMK and add the gamepad into config then load my Oblivion profile.
Works great like Morrowinds Xbox control setup. When you press forward full on the stick you run, when half forward you walk. Good stuff. Thanks Redcl0ud.

Heres the config.
A = Space bar (Use)
B = E key (Jump)
X = Caps (Walk / Run mode) - toggle this first when playing, cause its set to walk and when half forward you run... weird
Y = C key (Spell cast)
L-Trig = Right Mouse (Block)
R-Trig = Left Mouse (Strike)
L-Stick = W, S, A, D ( Forward, Back, Left, Right - MOVE -)
R-Stick = Mouse emulation (LOOK / AIM)
L-Stick press = R (View mode)
R-Stick press = Ctrl (Crouch / Sneak)
D-Pad = 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8 (quick pick - hold down and then select item to assign)
White = Tab (Inventory / Character menu)
Black = F key (Weapon ON \ OFF)
Start = ESC key (pause menu)
Back = T (Wait \ Sleep)


----------



## Skivvywaver

Games are getting ridiculous in demands. I can run Oblivion with no problem at all, but I have a few grand tied up in hardware. 

I am seriously considering giving up on PC gaming because I am tired of paying more for hardware than the stinking game costs. On full detail, oblivion runs at about 85-105 FPS here but look at my specs???? I have over a grand in video cards. $200 in memory, $460 in a processor, $110 in a power supply, $200 in a motherboard, $300 in hard drives, $200 in DVD roms, $180 in a case, massive air cooling, buy the games. I can keep going.

Console anyone?


----------



## Gheng

I have XBCD version 1.07 and It doesnt seem to recognise the pro file, It wants xgi fils. Sorry for being a noob. Any ideas?


----------



## Darkfall

I use ControlMK v1.07 its the latest.
Load up ControlMK and click the > and then select import. select the file and it should load into config. If that dont work you could import manually by renaming oblivion.pro to ControlMK.pro and moving it on into the ControlMK directory(C:\Program Files\ControlMK), but this will overwrite the default or currently used profile of ControlMK.
Also note that oblivion supports joysticks, so once loaded oblivion go and remove all mappings from the control option [ why use ControlMK if game already supports? game only supports the left stick - ya dummy ]. The left stick of the xbox control will work with the game all the time, so you may if you wish remove the W,S,A,D mapping in ControlMK that is linked to the left stick.
We can now play Oblivion on a plasma TV with an xbox gamepad all produced by a pc, shame my pc is to crap to play it any decent above 640x480. I want a 360, please will someone donate me one???


----------



## Gheng

Thanks mate, found it and have it working. With 6800gt I can get 1024 860 on ma normal tv.i tend to use ma pc as a media station anywyas, so im loving the controller in game.


----------



## astonerbum

I looked at some of the crashes going on:
Here are the following senarios:
1) COMPUTER FREEZES! AND/OR video card becomes unresponsive (loop) this is MOST likely due to codec or compatability problems.

2) Game causes a general protection error
This can only mean that the program is trying to WRITE to memory that does not belong to it. The system denies access and terminates the program.

3) Game causes a read error.
This can only mean that the program is trying to READ from memory that does not belong to it. The system denies access and terminates the program.

Why 2 and 3 are PROGRAM bugs? I checked out the error, they make a pointer to NULL, then possibly thing that they are NOT at NULL and try to offset the pointer and read. Unfortunately memory say.... 0x000000 or 0x000010 are not accessable by the program and therefore access is denied.


WHY this could happen?
The programmers may have forgotten to check for resource availability. They may have asked for XXXX amount of memory space, but forgot to check if the system gave it to them, since system did not, they assumed it did and poof goes the program since NULL was returned instead of memory address.

Thats it.


----------



## Darkfall

Here is a very simple script I wrote that will terminate processes not needed by Oblivion and speed things up a bit. Please change the processes to what you dont need running. Example, you may use Norton instead of avast! - so change or remove ashDisp.exe and the others and insert Nortons processes. This batch will launch Oblivion Launcher at the end. This was made for my PC so change it for yours. Enjoy.
--- BATCH START ---

@echo off
echo Game Performance Process Terminator 3000 - ES: Oblivion Edition
echo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
echo Run GPPT-3K Oblivion before launching Oblivion.
echo Please pause / stop any downloads and close any
echo running applications / windows. Thankyou.
echo *************************************************************
echo -----------------------------------------------------------------------
pause
echo -----------------------------------------------------------------------
echo Terminator 3K will terminate running processes:-
echo .
echo soundman.exe (Sound Effect - Realtek Audio)
echo jusched.exe (Java Update Service)
echo issch.exe (InstallShield Update Service)
echo ..
echo ashDisp.exe (avast! Tray Display)
echo ashMaiSv.exe (avast! Mail)
echo ashServ.exe (avast! Main)
echo ashWebSv.exe (avast! Web)
echo aswUpdSv.exe (avast! Update)
echo ...
echo mdm.exe (Machine Debug Manager)
echo wuauclt.exe (Windows AutoUpdate)
echo ....
echo PDSched.exe (PerfectDisk Scheduler)
echo MemOptimizer.exe	(TuneUp MemOptimizer)
echo WinStylerThemeSvc.exe	(TuneUp Styler Service)
echo daemon.exe (DAEMON Tools)
echo -----------------------------------------------------------------------
pause
echo ======================================================
echo .
taskkill /t /f /im soundman.exe
taskkill /t /f /im jusched.exe
taskkill /t /f /im issch.exe
echo ..
taskkill /t /f /im ashDisp.exe
taskkill /t /f /im ashMaiSv.exe
taskkill /t /f /im ashServ.exe
taskkill /t /f /im ashWebSv.exe
taskkill /t /f /im aswUpdSv.exe
echo ...
taskkill /t /f /im mdm.exe
taskkill /t /f /im wuauclt.exe
echo ....
taskkill /t /f /im PDSched.exe
taskkill /t /f /im MemOptimizer.exe
taskkill /t /f /im WinStylerThemeSvc.exe
taskkill /t /f /im daemon.exe
echo ======================================================
echo .......................................................................
echo All done. Ignore any errors, those processes have been terminated.
echo *** ES: Oblivion Launcher will now execute automatically. ***
echo Enjoy your game.
echo When finish game, restart PC if need use of internet or application.
pause
"C:\Program Files\Bethesda Softworks\Oblivion\OblivionLauncher.exe"
echo BEST GAME EVER!

--- BATCH END ---

Make your own batch file - use notepad and paste the above batch script into it, edit and then save it as " GPPT-3K Oblivion.bat " on your desktop.

Or download the attached file here.


----------



## Raziel5000

I hope not to be breaking any rules by giving an example of what i am using, but here it goes.
I Had terrible crashing problems, nothing overclocked and all drivers were up to date. Then i got curious and found a mod of winxp pro. I partitioned my harddrive and install a version of XP pro called TinyXP (Beast edition). now i have been playing for over 12 hours of Oblivion and no crashing at all, not even on Exiting the game. Might be some built in codec for xp causing the problem, i haven't changed any hardware or drivers since i have been having the problem, just partitioned and applied the modded OS. Haven't used any patches for oblivion either. I did crack it from gamecopyworld.com. but i was crashing before with or without the nocd crack. Please don't ban me if this is too much info lol. just trying to help!!


----------



## avaneeden

Okay, I'm new here so don't jump on me please.
I've been in an never ending battle with Oblivion. It all started out with a ASUS MB, Intel Core2 2.14 4GB RAM blah, blah. So I thought, okay lets dump this config and go for something completely insane. (Check my profile for PC spec). ... So I went for AMD with a NVidia 570 Chipset and all the other stuff. And still had the same problems (even after reinstalling the Virus (XP/SP2)).
What I have discovered on both configurations though: After it crashes (either the black screen with just sound, or a FATAL windows error wanting to report etc.) is that if you load DXDIAG and run the Direct3D tests it fails. Reboot and all test fine. Oblivion runs again (for a while?). I'm running all the latest updates, directx SDK, Sound drivers, display drivers etc, Oblivion patch, etc, etc. SO? Should I perhaps look at going back a few versions of everything? (By the way, I even took out my X-Fi Elite and tried with no sound, Also tried without SLI, and with one RAM module, noting else left, exept if I start removing chips form the MB, but I dont think that would be such a nice move for the warrantee).
I've tried to disable any possible software running to see if it was not something interfereing, and can honestly say it's not other software...
My Conclusion, NVidia drivers or DirectX??? What do you guys think? -> Recommend


----------



## titanania

You might want to break this text up, having a hard time exactly what you are having problems with.

You also might want to start your own thread seeing as this one is very old.


----------



## avaneeden

Will do.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## vlakipn

I have instaled shivering isles and started playing, after 5 mins game screen get freezed and then game crashed!!! This happens every time when i play it!!! PLEASE HELP!!!

THIS is the ERROr code i recive after crash!!!! [email protected] (my mail)

AppName: oblivion.exe AppVer: 1.2.0.201 ModName: sonichddemuxer.dll
ModVer: 4.1.1.53 Offset: 00015b14

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16"?>
<DATABASE>
<EXE NAME="Oblivion.exe" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_PRIVACY">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="atimgpud.dll" SIZE="40960" CHECKSUM="0xA39865D0" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="08/03/2005 20:16:38" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/03/2005 20:16:38" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="binkw32.dll" SIZE="338944" CHECKSUM="0xDC94A610" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.7.3.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.7.3.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.7d" FILE_DESCRIPTION="RAD Video Tools" COMPANY_NAME="RAD Game Tools, Inc." PRODUCT_NAME="Bink and Smacker" FILE_VERSION="1.7d" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) 1994-2005, RAD Game Tools, Inc." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x0" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.7.3.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.7.3.0" LINK_DATE="01/09/2005 02:53:35" UPTO_LINK_DATE="01/09/2005 02:53:35" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="Oblivion.exe" SIZE="7549952" CHECKSUM="0x1C61BD7D" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.2.0.201" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.2.0.201" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.2.0201" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Oblivion" COMPANY_NAME="Bethesda Softworks" PRODUCT_NAME="TES4: Oblivion" FILE_VERSION="1.2.0201" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="Oblivion.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="Oblivion" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © 2006 ZeniMax Media Incorporated. All Rights Reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x734127" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.2.0.201" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.2.0.201" LINK_DATE="02/01/2007 15:37:08" UPTO_LINK_DATE="02/01/2007 15:37:08" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="OblivionLauncher.exe" SIZE="1662976" CHECKSUM="0xF60311BA" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.1" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.1" PRODUCT_VERSION="1, 0, 0, 1" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Oblivion Launcher" COMPANY_NAME="Bethesda Softworks" PRODUCT_NAME="Bethesda Softworks Oblivion Launcher" FILE_VERSION="1, 0, 0, 1" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="Oblivion Launcher" INTERNAL_NAME="Oblivion Launcher" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © 2001" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.1" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.1" LINK_DATE="02/27/2006 15:15:50" UPTO_LINK_DATE="02/27/2006 15:15:50" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
</EXE>
<EXE NAME="SonicHDDemuxer.dll" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_THISFILEONLY">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="SonicHDDemuxer.dll" SIZE="178936" CHECKSUM="0xE2794681" BIN_FILE_VERSION="4.1.1.53" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="4.1.1.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="4, 1, 1, 0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Sonic HD Demuxer" PRODUCT_NAME="Sonic HD Demuxer" FILE_VERSION="4, 1, 1, 53" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="SonicHDDemuxer.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="Sonic HD Demuxer" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) 2002-2006 Sonic Solutions" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x3A838" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="4.1.1.53" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="4.1.1.0" LINK_DATE="12/13/2006 10:42:39" UPTO_LINK_DATE="12/13/2006 10:42:39" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
</EXE>
<EXE NAME="kernel32.dll" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_THISFILEONLY">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="kernel32.dll" SIZE="983552" CHECKSUM="0x4CE79457" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows NT BASE API Client DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="kernel32" INTERNAL_NAME="kernel32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xFF848" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:36" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:36" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
</EXE>
</DATABASE>


----------



## dudemeister

oblivion doesnt work maybe cuz ur processor is not good enough. u need a least a 2 ghz processor.


----------

